# Batido/ shake



## beenni

Bună ziua.

În ce privește cuvintele „batido” din spaniolă cât și versiunea engleză „shake” cu referire la modul de a prepara bauturile răcoritoare pe bază de lapte și fructe sau sirop de fructe, care ar putea fi traducerea în limba română?

Am auzit mulți români zicând „shake” dar mi se pare o soluție foarte barbară. Dicționarul, de altfel, nu include această voce. 

Vreo sugestie mai românească?

Vă mulțumesc,
b


----------



## Reef Archer

Direct 
cocteil (amestecat printr-o agitare puternică)


----------



## farscape

*CÓCTEIL,* _cocteiluri,_ s. n. *1.* Băutură preparată dintr-un amestec de băuturi alcoolice (cu ingrediente) (sublinierea mea). În orice shake, nu se pune alcool, deci nu putem folosi termenul de coctail. (dexonline.ro)

Mai deunăzi am avut o discuţie despre slushie/slurpee  (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2098571&highlight=slushie)  S-ar putea ca cineva din ţară să ştie o denumire încetăţenită pentru  băuturile de tip _shake_.

Later.


----------



## beenni

M-am gândit și eu la „cocteil” dar problema este că un „shake” nu implica neapărat adăugarea unei băuturi alcoolice.

Am avut la un moment dat ideea că „băutură frapată” ar putea fi un echivalent deși nu este deloc așa. Un „shake” poate fi frapat dar o „băutură frapată” nu este obligatoriu să fie un „shake”.

Pe de altă parte, o soluție ar fi „cocteil fără alcool”. Se pare totuși că un „shake” conține lapte pe când un cocteil fără alcool poate fi preparat fără acest ingredient. 

Vă mulțumesc pentru implicare.
Aștept și alte răspunsuri.

b


----------



## Reef Archer

În subsolul paginii dedicate cocteilului în dexonline se face referire și la semnificațiile argotice ale termenului cocteil:
- 2. (prin ext.) amestec de diverse droguri
Apoi, mai avem 4. cocteilul Molotov = proiectil ofensiv constând dintr-o sticlă umplută cu un lichid exploziv. (< engl., fr. cocktail)

Adăugând și definiția propusă pentru martini, cred că putem concluziona asupra faptului că înțelesul inițial a suferit extensii majore și a ajuns să desemneze orice amestec prin agitare, cocteilurile propriu-zise dobândind termeni proprii, în funcție de ingredientele specifice.

Un fel de ghiveci, dacă vrei - inițial o amestecătură de legume într-o tigaie, dar ulterior, o amestecătură de orice altceva.


----------



## beenni

Reef Archer said:


> În subsolul paginii dedicate cocteilului în dexonline se face referire și la semnificațiile argotice ale termenului cocteil:
> - 2. (prin ext.) amestec de diverse droguri
> Apoi, mai avem 4. cocteilul Molotov = proiectil ofensiv constând dintr-o sticlă umplută cu un lichid exploziv. (< engl., fr. cocktail)
> 
> Adăugând și definiția propusă pentru martini, cred că putem concluziona asupra faptului că înțelesul inițial a suferit extensii majore și a ajuns să desemneze orice amestec prin agitare, cocteilurile propriu-zise dobândind termeni proprii, în funcție de ingredientele specifice.
> 
> Un fel de ghiveci, dacă vrei - inițial o amestecătură de legume într-o tigaie, dar ulterior, o amestecătură de orice altceva.



Mulțumesc Reef Archer.
Să știi că m-am gândit și eu la aceasta. Totuși aștept și intervenția cuiva din țară.


----------



## farscape

Altă idee: laptele acru şi firşca se "bat" ca să se obţină produsul finit, operaţie similară cu cea prin care se obţine un _(milk) shake_ in blender.

Considerând definiţia din dicţionar: 

"_(milk) shake_ _- frothy drink of milk and flavoring and sometimes fruit or ice cream_"

am putea spune: lapte dulce, bătut cu (arome de) fructe şi/sau  îngheţată. Tot mai sper că în ţară i s-a găsit un nume care nu e nici  coctail şi nici carcalete de lapte. 

Best,


----------



## RO.G.translator

Hello,

Cred că Reef Archer are dreptate. Termenul de _cocteil _e bine stabilit în limba română şi a ajuns deja să aibă o utilizare foarte largă. Mi se pare că a devenit un fel de termen-umbrelă pentru orice băutură preparată din amestecuri de lichide, fie ele alcoolice sau nealcoolice. În meniuri, pentru o mai mare "exactitate", să zicem, cocteilurile sunt descrise cu menţiunea ingredientelor principale. Aici ar intra sintagma: "cocteil fără alcool".

Pe de altă parte, uzul termenului _shake _face/este pe cale să facă norma...


----------



## irinet

Mda, mai exista si varianta smoothie: gheata si fructe sau, mă rog, arome de fructe. Slushie, cred că se referă la fulgii de gheată. Cocktail are cuburi de gheață. Shake-ul se face obligatoriu în shaker, nu în blender. Acești termeni au apărut în locuri diferite și în vremuri diferite în funcție de tehnologii noi. Important este că toate se referă la amestecuri și rețete. De aici nu cred că mai e bucătăria noastră. Ce aș mai dori să adaug e că primul, în mod evident, a fost elegantul cuvânt cocteil datorită asimilării sale în limba noastră. S/ar putea chiar să fie înlocuit în viitor de altul. Sau nu, să reziste timpului. Shake-ul e american 100% .


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> Mda, mai exista si varianta smoothie: gheata si fructe sau, mă rog, arome de fructe. Slushie, cred că se referă la fulgii de gheată. Cocktail are cuburi de gheață. Shake-ul se face obligatoriu în shaker, nu în blender...



Dacă comand un (strawberry, banana, etc.) milkshake, ştiu sigur că-l  face în blender, rece, cu sau fără gheaţă/îngheţată. Dacă cer un slushie  sau smoothie/smoothy, tot în blender le face numai că au gheaţă  obligatoriu (ca la margarita). Un smoothie e mai consistent/gros decât un slushie. Asta pe-aici prin America de Nord de unde se  trag amândoua "cocteilurile"

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

E adevărat, ne referim la ingrediente. Dacă ai înghețată în rețetar, se folosește blender, însă dacă ai gheață ar trebui folosit shaker. Ideea era, parcă, diferența dintre ele, nu? Cred că am spus corect, timpul (unul în sec. al 17-lea, celelalte mai recent), spațiul și tehnologiile. Chiar dacă sunt americane, spațiul e modificat de timp. Iar modul în care se prepară ele (+/- înghețată) depinde doar de alegerea celui care le face. În ce privește smoothie, cred că '-ie' final e singura variantă corectă.


----------



## farscape

Ok, hai să ne jucăm de-a etimologia "mixologică" (vezi wiki pentru mixology) - armchair quarterbacking, ca să zic așa 

Nuș' de unde vine chestia cu shakeru' la băuturile astea: volumul e mare (>0.5l) și ingredientele suficient de grele ca să-ți rupi mâinile  cu un shaker, presupunând că ai vrea să faci chestia asta. Dacă mai punem la socoteală că trebuie să fie omogene și fără cocoloașe (smooth, no lumps) pot eu să le bâstâcâi în shaker până le vine rău că nu dispar cocoloașele....

Last but not list, gheață sfărâmată (crushed ice) se găsește la bar. Cei care fac/servesc băuturile astea folosesc cuburi de gheață pe care le sfărâmă în... blender până obțin ce le trebuie după care adaugă fructele, siropul, laptele, înghețata și ce mai vor ei, iar apasă pe buton, șamd...

Shake-ul (cred că e o precizare prin DOOM care zice de scriu așa și nu alminterea  ) de proteine tot omu' tot în blender și-l face.

Despre smoothie și smoothy, iar ne ducem la "documente": amândouă sunt valabile la origine.

Gata cu joaca, mă duc să dau zăpada 

Later,

.


----------

